# Organ amp



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone build a amp out of the Hammond organ reverb driver ? Some people claim they can sound as good as a DR Z Carmen Ghia


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

That's because they're the same thing. Hopefully they'll sound better.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

I haven't done that from an old organ, but I did rebuild a 50's tube PA amp more or less like the ubiquitous Watkins/Marshall 18 watt. Sounded pretty awesome, specially on my full stack with a hand built Fuzz Face pushing it. I'll see if I can wrangle some pictures up.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The best one is the AO-35 which is the earlier version from the Hammond A100. The AO-44 is ok too. It comes from the later version.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I really like this guys's YouTubes. No BS kinda dude. This one details making a hammond AO35 reverb amp into a guitar amp

[video=youtube;GVLRmCbPfbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVLRmCbPfbs[/video]


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's the AO44 video. great guy, I only wish someone would tune his guitar for him.

[video=youtube;NX8nWO3tkF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NX8nWO3tkF0[/video]


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Got a few of those lying around the house....
Another Hammond organ amp that has even more potential is the L100 amp. It has the reverb circuit built in as well.


----------



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

nonreverb said:


> Got a few of those lying around the house....
> Another Hammond organ amp that has even more potential is the L100 amp. It has the reverb circuit built in as well.


I'm sitting on amps from a Wurlitzer and a Hammond M3. Wurli was free, 40 bucks for the totally abused M3 and 50 bucks for the latest, a L110. Problem is the L110 is so nice playing and sounding it is going to remain an organ unless it dies catastrophically one day. Undamaged '59 Jenson P12P from the Wurli and a '59 Jenson P12Q from the M3 waiting for their new homes too.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I have several L100 amps who's organs died catastrophic deaths.....at my hands. Two more on the way to meet their maker as well if they aren't saved soon.



TeleToons said:


> I'm sitting on amps from a Wurlitzer and a Hammond M3. Wurli was free, 40 bucks for the totally abused M3 and 50 bucks for the latest, a L110. Problem is the L110 is so nice playing and sounding it is going to remain an organ unless it dies catastrophically one day. Undamaged '59 Jenson P12P from the Wurli and a '59 Jenson P12Q from the M3 waiting for their new homes too.


----------



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

Well I let the grandkids maul this one and keep them off the wifes Roland FP-7. But it has had a few mods done to it and sounds great . I still am the hunt for more castoffs though.


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is the picture of the old PA amp I converted as I stated I would post above. You can make some pretty cool stuff out of this old gear for next to nothing. I think its common to do conversions on these units as well as the old Hammond's.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've "harvested" 2 Hammond organ amps so far. The transformers in them are breathtaking. One became a Tweed Pro, the other one is becoming a tweed bassman. Got my eyes on a third!
I haven't tried converting them into guitar amps, I just use the power transformers. The output transformers are good for building a 6V6 push/pull 15 watter. Used one of the OT's in a 6G2 Princeton build. Sounds great.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

The OT's are what I use as replacements in Blues Jr's


----------



## scoltx (Mar 31, 2013)

I see tons of Hammond organs on Kijiji for next to nothing, some free, anyone have a field guide as to which models would have the good stuff? 
How old an organ would I be looking at for donor parts?


----------



## TeleToons (Aug 13, 2014)

It's getting rarer and rarer to see tube organs for free on kijiji. Most M3's are 200 to 250 dollars if they work. L100's are usually 100 dollars and up. A lot of the old organs are in someone's basement, weigh around 250 pounds for the small spinets and over 300 for the bigger ones. It's a lot of work getting them into a truck. SS organs of any kind are pretty much useless, but if you find a free one with nice speaker cloth, you can salvage some decent wiring, cloth and maybe a useable speaker and baffle. The wood is usually veneer over cheap core. 
The Wurlitzer I got for free had to be partially dismantled in the donors basement, way to heavy to get it up the stairs. And it was dead so it was a gamble if the trannies would be of any use.
Most of those Hammonds you are seeing scoltx, are solid state.
OH, and if you find a free one, check for vermin before you put it in your van lol.


----------



## scoltx (Mar 31, 2013)

Most of those Hammonds you are seeing scoltx said:


> Hey, thanks for the tips and a couple of model #'s. Something else to look out for along with old tube PA amps. I've seen the reverb units on ebay but don't really like taking the risk if I can't look at something up close.
> 
> 
> Scoltx


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

http:http://www.kijiji.ca/v-piano-keyboard/hamilton/hammond-organ-model-l-112/1027259601?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true//www.kijiji.ca/v-view-image.html?adId=1027259601&image=0&enableSearchNavigationFlag=true Have axe will travel:sFun_dancing:


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Here are the following models to watch out for:

L100 series
M100 series
M,M2 and M3 series
E100 series
H100 series

Models to avoid as they're tonewheel organs with solid state amps:

T100, T200, T500 series
R100 series

Ooops, I forgot the little S6 chord organ....FULL of tube goodness.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

nonreverb said:


> Here are the following models to watch out for:
> 
> 
> H100 series


oh my back.......


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I bought another Hammond M100 main amp, it was delivered yesterday. Good iron in there, I caluculated the tube heater circuit at just under 3 amps, and the B+ is 335 volts on one wire, 340 on the other. You can build just about anything you want out of that (with the proper output transformer of course).
I think it will make a great deluxe reverb. Some nice molded caps in there too. I saw about three .047 @ 400 volts that will certainly be recycled. Think I saw a .033 as well. I haven't been keeping the resistors out of these amps, not into carbon comps. 
Last 2 Hammond amps I bought were $25 each, this one was $50 but still a screaming deal the way I see it. Good clean fun!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Here are the following models to watch out for:
> 
> L100 series
> M100 series
> ...


You forgot A100 series. Or were you trying to keep that a secret?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

A100 still commands a fair market price and except for nuts like me, people tend to keep 'em in one piece.:smile-new:


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Also because they are a B3 inside except for the extra amp. That allows po' folk like me to afford them.... and unlike the guitar world only a B3 sounds like B3.... The money I saved I spent on leslie's ... 



Sneaky said:


> You forgot A100 series. Or were you trying to keep that a secret?


----------

